# Hello from central Idaho



## JohnR (Jan 3, 2010)

I am new and have intermediate training in Eclectic Jujistsu and Kungfu with no ranking.  I work part time as an Animal Control Officer (I am also disabled with birth defect of right arm thee fingers and permanently dislocated elbow) and have some basic Arnis stick training for that.   My goal here is to learn more about martial art history and to explore ways to increase my Officer Safety.

John Runer
Challis, Idaho


----------



## just2kicku (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, John! Great site with a lot of great people, happy posting!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello John, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome John, thanks for sharing. I hope you enjoy the site, there is a lot to offer. See ya around.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to MT John!  There is a wealth of knowledge on here, tap into it.. . See you around.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the site...


----------

